# dog training in Valley City



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Just wondering if there is anybody in the Valley City area that would like to get together maby once or twice a month to train dogs? I just don't have enough hands to do all the things I would like to and thought that maybe somebody else had the same problem. I thought that we could get together in the evenings and maby grill out or something.


----------



## Chickshuntoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello, Are you still looking for a training buddy? If so I would be willing to help. I also have a young dog that will need training and would love to have someone else brain to pick for tips. I live in vc.


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes I am still looking for a few people. shoot me an e-mail at [email protected][/url]


----------

